

Tell PG: technical issue with W10 application form - alabut

One minor note: the form field for the question about the RFS is a multiple choice one that only allows the choice between the four proposals put out this year. You can't select any of the ideas from last year's “startup ideas we’d like to fund” list and that doesn't fit anywhere else in the form. I'd really like to include that as a reference because I've been tinkering on the same idea since April.<p>For the record, our answer would've been: "<i>We’re going to attack problem #28 on YC’s 'startup ideas we’d like to fund' list from 2008 – namely mail overload, as well as the related bonus problem of inbox-based todo lists.</i>"<p>Thanks!
======
pg
You can always put that in the answer to "What is your company going to make?"

~~~
alabut
Thanks, we maxed out at the 120 word limit in our answer there already but
I'll see if we can trim or put it elsewhere.

I couldn't help but notice that your contact page is a perfect description of
the problem we're trying to solve :)

~~~
kabuks
I thought it was a 200 word limit

------
kyro
There are only supposed to be 3 RPS choices anyway.

